
Ian Lance Taylor – Linkers Part I - peter_d_sherman
https://www.airs.com/blog/archives/38
======
peter_d_sherman
This is Part I of a series of articles on linkers, by Ian Lance Taylor, the
author of Google's 'gold' linker.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gold_(linker)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gold_\(linker\))

